# Fish id



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I completely believe that these 2 catfish are channels and have always thought that, but some guy tonight tried to convince me they were blues. I have a hard time believing him but I thought I'd ask the pros

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

First one is a channel. I can't see the second one to say. If it's from Ohio, odd are it's a channel too. But it would take a better picture.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok.how do you tell the difference


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

100 % ID count the anal Fin spines over 30= Blue,,, Under 30= Channel


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

In my opinion,if you ever catch a blue you would absolutely know it. I think there are a lot of differences in the 2. different body type,different heads,different fins. You got 2 dandy channels


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The blues we used to catch in South Carolina actaully looked blue and not brownish.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

Channel cats turn into blue cats when they spawn!! Thn they go back to being channels


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

throwitback said:


> Channel cats turn into blue cats when they spawn!! Thn they go back to being channels


The guy who works the fishing counter at Gander Mt in Reynoldsburg told me once channels get over 30 inches they turn into flatheads. I was like hmmmmmm. Cool story bro. He was absolutely certain of it


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Joey209 said:


> The guy who works the fishing counter at Gander Mt in Reynoldsburg told me once channels get over 30 inches they turn into flatheads. I was like hmmmmmm. Cool story bro. He was absolutely certain of it


haha!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

